

Show HN: OpenDesign – Getting More Designers Involved in Open-Source - mkfnch
http://opendesign.io

======
mkfnch
I’m trying to get more UX/UI designers interested in open-source projects, and
I need data to better understand the working relationships between open-source
engineers and designers. I’d love 60 seconds of your time, or any additional
feedback you have. Thanks in advance!

~~~
jfaucett
hey glad to help, this is something I've gotten quite interested in lately,
and would be glad to help out further.

